# CATCHING CRAYFISH: stockings?



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

In another lifetime I used to dive with a professional diver. He used a short length of antenna tubing flattened on one end
with a jag hook pop rivetted on the flattened end.It does not damage the lobster and can be used to pull them out of cracks and crevices.This would be legal in WA as you can I believe you can spear them over there.


----------



## bugalugs (Mar 18, 2008)

Having dived for 25 odd years, I would suggest you just practice a little longer before using anything else, the stocking and bait method can work ok, but takes longer than I think you could hold your breath for mate ! With a bit more practice you'll find it comes to you, just be very still and then grab really really fast. Also allow for them moving back, so you actually grab behind them. You'll miss lots then all of a sudden it'll twig and bingo. Advantage to hand catching is if they are undersize or wrong sex, they aren't damaged when you let em go

practice makes perfect


----------



## tarpon120 (Sep 10, 2009)

oh okay thanks guys for the replies, scruffy it is totally ilegeal to spear the crays in wa so im choosing a non harmful method. the antenna method sounds just about right so i made a similar type of contraption.
bugalugs, i was thinking that if i left the bait and stockings, then dived down later to check on them instead of waiting underneath for the crays to grab them. is this right or do you have to quickly act as soon as the cray grabs the bait?
also when trying to grab cays i find that only their head is assecesiable because their tails are tucked under the tight ledges, so this means that i can only grab their feelers or head?


----------



## bunburykayakfisher (Apr 26, 2009)

wait sorry tarpon 120 is my brother and was already logged in


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

You could try a crayfish snare if they are legal over there. 
Mcbigg posted a video of him using one a while back.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=33382


----------



## bunburykayakfisher (Apr 26, 2009)

g day float, i have tried the snare but find that these crays are extra warey due to them being constantly hammered. Their tails are wedge back into the tight ledges so their head can only be seen. Thanks any way


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Another way to do it is to (if you're right handed) wiggle your left fingers about a foot in front of their heads, just out of reach of their antennae. They seem to be curious and will actually move towards that hand slightly to investigate. As soon as they move out slightly (and even if they don't) go in from the side with the other hand. The left hand seems to distract them a little and they don't notice the hand coming in from the side.

Takes a little practice and having a weight belt helps a lot because it allows you to keep both hands free more easily. If you go in from the side it gives you a little more room for error and you're more likely to grab the thicker base of their horns rather than the thin antennae.

Going at them from directly in front is generally unsuccessful as they seem to detect large objects moving towards them quickly, and will move backwards even quicker.

Good luck!


----------



## bunburykayakfisher (Apr 26, 2009)

haha thanks mcbigg coming from a cray expert........ill think ill accually try that, after watching your vid of you catching massive crays
1 more question are their any requiments to use the portable elctric hookers attached to the yellow float, which trails behind you as you swim? they seem to be rather effective but simple, any lisences?


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Not sure if its legal anywhere but a method i used to use was to take a bottle of cheap dishwashing detergent. Squirt it in there face and they think its octopus ink. They move off instantly. A very effective way of getting the deep ones.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Donutslayer said:


> Not sure if its legal anywhere but a method i used to use was to take a bottle of cheap dishwashing detergent. Squirt it in there face and they think its octopus ink. They move off instantly. A very effective way of getting the deep ones.


??????? :shock: :shock:
Sounds a bit like "_a good way of getting a puppy out of it's kennel is to squirt some petrol in there_"


----------

